# Plastic juice jugs for food storage



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

I know the theory is that using plastic containers without a mylar bag will allow O2 molecules to slowly penetrate the container and allow the contents to go rancid or otherwise spoil, and maybe that's true with some types of plastics. 

We have been using the rectangular-type 64 oz. jugs (because they nestle better on a shelf) with an O2 absorber pack for almost 2 years now, and the O2 absorber-created vacuum has remained intact on all but one of the jugs we've opened. I think that one was a bad seal. We've stored, oatmeal, powdered milk, cornmeal, beans, rice, granola, and lots more with no problems so far.

So far so good. 2 years and counting. Has anyone else tried this?


----------



## certifiedfunds (May 11, 2010)

If its holding the vacuum that sounds like a pretty good deal. Only downside I could see would be light.

I use them for water storage in and out of the fridge. I also use the round apple juice bottles over my garden seedlings in early spring.

sounds like a good catch!


----------



## wildman800 (Oct 17, 2008)

I've been using the juice jugs for years to store dry foods and have experienced no problems. I keep the food out of sunlight.


----------



## Bigdog57 (Oct 9, 2008)

I have been storing rice and beans in the Dixie Crystals brand clear plastic jugs, and in the white plastic coffee creamer jugs. I put a layer of ziplock bag material on the mouth before screwing the lid on, then clear tape over the lid and upper body. I keep them stored in a dark closet.
Tried some rice and beans that had been stored this way for three years - good as when packaged!

I also use the new 'paint cans' from Lowes/Home Depot, with a ziplock bag as an inner liner. No worries of light with this.


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

Bigdog57 said:


> I have been storing rice and beans in the Dixie Crystals brand clear plastic jugs, and in the white plastic coffee creamer jugs. I put a layer of ziplock bag material on the mouth before screwing the lid on, then clear tape over the lid and upper body. I keep them stored in a dark closet.
> Tried some rice and beans that had been stored this way for three years - good as when packaged!
> 
> I also use the new 'paint cans' from Lowes/Home Depot, with a ziplock bag as an inner liner. No worries of light with this.


Learn something everyday, as much as i have read and thought over, never thought of the can's.  Thanks


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

Bigdog57 said:


> I have been storing rice and beans in the Dixie Crystals brand clear plastic jugs, and in the white plastic coffee creamer jugs. I put a layer of ziplock bag material on the mouth before screwing the lid on, then clear tape over the lid and upper body. I keep them stored in a dark closet.
> Tried some rice and beans that had been stored this way for three years - good as when packaged!
> 
> I also use the new 'paint cans' from Lowes/Home Depot, with a ziplock bag as an inner liner. No worries of light with this.


Damn BigDog, you make me learn something new ???????...I never once thought of new paint cans!! never...and I'm too old to be learning new tricks...

Thanks bud!!.. have one on me!! :beercheer:


----------



## lanahi (Jun 22, 2009)

Be aware that mice and other rodents can chew through even tough plastic.


----------



## Bigdog57 (Oct 9, 2008)

Too right! My sister had that happen with horse feed stored in plastic trash cans - the squirrels chewed through it like it was nothing! She switch to galvanized steel cans.
One big reason I have been using the paintcans. I had a mice invasion in a prior house. 
Some preppers also place their plastic bottles and mylar bags into the steel trashcans, to protect from vermin.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

I add a bay leaf to my dry food storage to deture bugs. I have a lot of gallon glass jars that I use for this purpose. I also use the O2 absorbers. Always keeping my eyes open for storage containers at yard sales. The large popcorn tins are great and usually can be bought for fifty cents or less. I store water in well washed milk jugs with a drop or two of bleach, also use bleach jugs for water.


----------

